# Tybee Jetties...Beware



## Fishpimp76 (Sep 19, 2005)

With finals approaching...and Organic Chem kickin my arse..been kinda hard to get out..havent even been able to get any reports...but last Thursday and Saturday I was able to sneak out for a spell and found some good sheepshead activity around the jetties..Only bad thing is Tybee is really cracking down on fishing from the jetties...Big bald guy was pretty aggressive in explaining to me that the next time he saw me out there..it would cost me 1200 dollars..thank god for the wonderful tourists who gathered around me asking questions and taking pictures of my fish..they kinda acted like a buffer between the cops aggression and my displeasure..but nevertheless..I will not be jetty walking again..I was probably only one good fall away from coming to that conclusion anyway...I am currently in the process of designing an effective wading based system for fishing the rocks...will let you guys know how it goes..


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

Are there posted signs there??? Never visited but wonder why they would harass you when jetty fishing is OK around Myrtle Beach.......
Kim


----------



## RobinsonFam1 (Jul 2, 2007)

this is the first ive heard of this.....ill have to decide if im going to press my luck this week i guess! lol

thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Fishpimp76 (Sep 19, 2005)

*Nooooo Whammys*

Press on jetty walker. Tis my experience that a man has a constitutional right to be wrong when the letter of the law is ambiguous. Unfortunatley for me, I have already used my right. Good luck. If I am able to get out, I will be the guy with the 16 foot freshwater telescopic...in just about waist deep water...hootin' an' hollerin' everytime something touches him...hopin nothin over 7-8 pounds takes the bait...this ought to be fun..


----------



## Fishpimp76 (Sep 19, 2005)

*Piscesman*

Sorry about the late response...been out of sorts here lately. But the answer to your question is yes. They have a rather large STAY OFF ROCK/JETTIES sign that we have been faithfully ignoring for at least three decades. I am actually in agreement with banning people from these rocks. This is not a well structured, fishing friendly construct. I have seen some nasty accidents out there. I think that I am going to propose to Tybee: Annual Jetty Fishing Licenses. Maybe I can buy my constitutional rights back......


----------



## RobinsonFam1 (Jul 2, 2007)

too busy house shopping for the jetties but did hang on beach side pier a couple times.

was a pretty good start to the season. loads of whiting, and small blues. caught a few small sharks. some pups were coming in too (we know what that means!) a few 4-5'ers came in. friday i hooked some bigger blues and few spanish. we had a few huge schools of ladyfish that provided some great action. there was 3 of us tearing into them for over an hour every cast! makes me want to find a recipie! lol. .....not really. still good bait for the bigger guys!


----------



## Fishpimp76 (Sep 19, 2005)

*Ended up*

pierside myself this morning. Heard about you guys gittin in to some action yesterday. Pretty much the same thing today. Even caught a couple trout. No gators...but keepers. Lots of sheepshead spotted, but nobody had hooked one by the time I left. Thanks for the report.


----------



## RobinsonFam1 (Jul 2, 2007)

ill be back there again over the next few days off and on with tides and my schedule. either way definately evenings.

maybe ill see you there!

BR


----------

